#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  A Smile Is Contagious

## baazigar

*A Smile Is Contagious* 
 
*A smile costs nothing, but gives much.  
It enriches those who give it. It takes but a moment, 
but the memory of it sometimes lasts forever.* 
**
*None is so rich or mighty 
that he can get along without it, 
and none is so poor 
that he cannot be made richer by it.* 
**
*A smile creates happiness in the home, 
promotes good will in business, 
and is the cornerstone of friendship.: )* 
** 
*It can perk up the weary, 
bring cheer to the discouraged, 
sunshine to the sad, 
and is nature's best antidote for trouble.* 
** 
*Yet it cannot be bought, begged, borrowed or stolen, 
for it is something that is of no value to anyone 
until it is given away. * 
** 
*When people are too tired to give you a smile, 
give them one of yours. 
No one needs a smile so much 
as he who has none to give 
*** 
*Author Unknown 


*
** 
*Spread the Disease Today and Give Someone a SMILE....* 





  Similar Threads: A Story to make you smile & let you know what women actually want.. :) Things that make u smile... Things that make u smile... IIT Madras teams up with Smile Foundation to campaign against child labour

----------

